# From minger to zinger (imho!)



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

So i've been away offshore for two weeks and the missus has been doing her usual driving up farm roads, picking up vagrants and generally abusing the car it seems. Left two weeks ago and it was immaculate. Come home to this 










Amazed there's still some shine under all that!




























Previously mentioned hobo nest, or perhaps she's been letting small pigs nest there.



















So I grabbed the good 'ol Nilfisk 120 and gave her a splash of the good 'ol h2o to see what sort of protection the last coat of wax had left. Hmm... a bit poor really.










Next up was a quick snowfoam. 25% Super Snow Foam, 25% Meguirs APC and wee dollop of Dodo Juice's Born to be mild. I was so shocked at how thick and lovely it was I almost forgot to take a picture. Sat nicely for a good 5 mins.










Aaaand again a quick rinse with the Nilfisk. Looking a little bit better now :?



















Out with the buckets, Dodo Juice Born to be mild in the 'bucket o' action' and a sheeps wool mitt on the ready.










All scrubbed down, including sills and all the other little bits i sometimes forget 










Quick rinse off again (thank god we dont have water meters in Scotland!) and starting to look pretty good.










Next up were the wheels. The snowfoam had done an ok job getting some of the grime off. Here's a before.










The weapon of choice! :roll: I've been using up the last of some Supaguard alloy cleaner applied with a small 1" brush to the outer of the wheel. Agitated then washed off. This time I also used to 1:5 ratio Megs APC in a nozzle bottle to get to the inside. This was left to dwell for a minute then the long pipe cleaner brush used. Not as effective of course as taking the wheel off but I haven't got to that level of anal retentiveness (yet!)










Results are not too bad.










Next, after the sun had done most of the work, was to grab a towel and dry off what was left of the water.




























Of course when the sun's out you get to see all the crappy scratches in the paintwork. Will have to invest in a DA at some point in the future I think!










Next step, out with a bit of this. Was supposed to be using some Dodo Juice Purple Haze but it was forgotten in my last order from a large website. Still waiting to hear back as to why it wasn't in the delivery.










Hand applied.



















And then buffed off with a MF cloth. Results..





































I'm happy with the results to be honest 



















Then it was out with the hoover, dashboard got a wipe down along with door cards and door sill trim. Leather all got a wipe down with some generic leather car wipes :lol: Looks a lot less like a hobo's nest now.










Front trim got a dose of back to black (need to get some 303 in my next order I think)










Jobs a good'un. At least till she goes to work tomorrow morning :-|










Rich.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

I love these threads, cracking job!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice recovery! :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Rich, is that the same car, cracking job mate


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Satisfying isn't it & Looking nice, 8) be a shame to get it dirty again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Trev TT (Nov 16, 2008)

great job there, looks fantastic. also Notice the QVC star Trek mug (circa early 90's) there having been demoted to the Garage. ya want to pack that up pal, it will be a Antiques road show hit in 30 years, along with your Car :wink:


----------



## ausTT (Feb 19, 2010)

agreed - al thogh really straight forward these threads are really great fun to read.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Great Job, good thread and looking very good 8) You can't beat some good reflection shots. How many hours did you spend doing it

Iain


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

The Star Trek mug i've had since I was a teenager and is the only mug I drink my precious black unsweetened coffee from  It is most certantly not relegated to the garage, it just happened to be in use 

There was so much that I never got time to do today as well.

Clean Engine bay (dont even want to think what it looks like at the moment)
Steam clean some of the rubber seals on the exterior as I'm sure i can see something organic dwelling there. 
Autosol the exhausts
Give the wheel arches a proper clean
Give it a second coat of wax.

As it was there was a few stages i cut short in the report above. I actually snow foamed twice as I made too much mixture up and was having too much fun spraying it about  Also plenty of ciggy and coffee breaks + taking pictures etc. I think I was out there for the best part of 4 hours if not a little bit more.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fantastic transformation - top job [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Saj


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I always enjoy these threads, I need to spend some serious time sorting mine when I am better - my first clay bar outing is something I am looking forward to 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Top work mate I think I would take the keys with me next time you go off shore :idea: :lol:


----------



## RichDean (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice one Rich, I wish my missus was that dirty :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Love the photos. Awesome job mate, car looks brilliant! 8)


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Fantastic job! You should offer your services.


----------



## donss (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm well impressed too, but wondering where you got the bloody sunshine from???


----------

